# Can you identify this Scale/mode?



## Chi1991

Hello!

There is a raga called Puriya Dhanashree and was wondering If anyone knows a similar scale to this in western music. 

The notes are C Db E F# G Ab B C

Thanks
Chi


----------



## Torkelburger

The Double Harmonic major scale is identical to your example except the F is natural instead of F#.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Double_harmonic_scale

The Enigmatic Scale has the same notes as your example, except a Bb (A#) instead of a G.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enigmatic_scale


----------



## Fabulin

There seems to be no native name for it in the western music, and when I played it at the piano, it sounded foreign, despite my love for chromaticism. The closest is indeed a double harmonic scale, although the feel is very different when that F is natural.

I would call it "C byzantine sharp four"

*Edit:* the scale finder suggests a name "C purvi theta"
https://www.scales-chords.com/fscal...alt=1&other=1&etnic=1&c1=&t1=&c2=&t2=&c3=&t3=

But that's an imported name


----------



## Chi1991

Thanks a lot. Yeah It's Purvi That a in Indian Music. Wanted a similar one in western. What u suggested sounds good.


----------



## Bwv 1080

There are 10 basic scales in Hindustani music, 6 of which are the diatonic modes (sorry no Locrian ragas) the other 4 dont have a counterpart in standard Western music. Poorvi (from the eponymous raag you mentioned) is one of them


----------

